# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة الى اضنا التركية لؤلؤة الجنوب

## هدوء عاصف

* رحلة الى اضنا التركية لؤلؤة الجنوب*  

*اضنا  من المدن التركيا الجميلة التي تقع فوق جبال ذات اشجار مرتفعة وابنية  عاليه وجميلة وهي منطقة ساحرة وتكثر بها المناطق الخضراء والساحات الجميلة  فتارة ترى البنية في تل مرتفع وتارة ترى الابنية تصبح في الوادي وتارى تصبح  الابنية في مستواك وهي مدينة جميلة حقا تقع بين جبال عالية وغابات الاشجار  الكبيرة.*
*
اليكم مجموعة من الصور...*
*
*
*





















































* 
 * 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة كتير وخصوصا هـ المنظر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شو  هـ الصور الحلوين..
مدينة جميلة حقاً
اكتر شي عجبني هـ المنظر>>


بتوقع الاطلالة على البحر رهيبة راح تكون الصبح للناس اللي ساكنين بالمباني 
وبجوز انا غاوزت بـ هالصورة بالذات لاني بعشق البحر

صور حلوين هدوء عاصف
تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

